# HetFest



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Weekend of April 16th-18th. get your crew together. Save your beer money. Dust off your #7s. The weather will be perfect.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

I can't wait!


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Fisherman1800 said:


> I can't wait!


What he said!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Is there a count down yet?


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

man have i been ready since the snow started last dec


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for setting the dates Steve. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Sounds good. Hope your pull with the weather holds out for another year.


----------



## Big Papa Sports (Apr 4, 2009)

Steve,
What is this Hetfest you speak of.
Big Papa Sports


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll be taking some vacation this year!

Looking forward to meeting a lot of you guys I still have yet to meet. Maybe I'll get that smoker fired up and bring some goose.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

I guess I can start printing T-shirts.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

2 years, 0 fish jiggin.  I'm still coming back to try again. Third times a charm..... i hope.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes Yes Yes, I have never looked forward to anything more in my life!

Great chance for the new boat. PS we may have room for 2-3 people in our trailer/house. Just an fyi


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

ErieAngler said:


> I'll be taking some vacation this year!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting a lot of you guys I still have yet to meet. Maybe I'll get that smoker fired up and bring some goose.


Erie I will see ya there.... i hope ya make some smoked goose... i have tried it many many ways but never smoked yet... i have a bunch of legs in the crock pot simmering away right now... to make some bbq goose sandwiches


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

chaunc said:


> 2 years, 0 fish jiggin.  I'm still coming back to try again. Third times a charm..... i hope.


I just simply can't believe this one!! You're kidding, right?


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I wouldn't miss it!!! Will be good to see you all again.

Big Papa Sports... do a search and you will find plenty of info. It's our annual spring gathering at Turtle Creek for some of the best jig fishing on the reefs, and just plain good fun with fellow OGF members. I've been there since the first one (this is the 4th already?) and won't miss it.

As usual, those without boats can usually find room aboard another member's boat. It's best to make contact before the fest, but if you can't, don't let that keep you from showing up. Show a little leg, have your thumb out, and a case of Bud (or a bottle of Beam (right Kerry? )) in the other hand, and you might catch a ride at the ramp. Normally closer to the launch date there will be posts of boats with open seats.

Hey Max... we gonna need a golf cart this year?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I talked to Het at the meet and greet. I want to come up for this one! I may need a ride unless my dad has his boat in the water. Will know closer to the date! Anyone want me to fish with them? If i need a ride? Got to wait and see when the ice gets out of the marinna!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

chaunc said:


> 2 years, 0 fish jiggin.  I'm still coming back to try again. Third times a charm..... i hope.


The offer is still open for you to fish with me at least one of the days.

Did you try fishing the last two years with anything other than Microspoons?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

chaunc said:


> 2 years, 0 fish jiggin.  I'm still coming back to try again. Third times a charm..... i hope.


did you have HOOKS on your jigs??? to get skunked on the hottest bite of the year TWICE makes one wonder about that!!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Chippewa said:


> Erie I will see ya there.... i hope ya make some smoked goose... i have tried it many many ways but never smoked yet... i have a bunch of legs in the crock pot simmering away right now... to make some bbq goose sandwiches


I'll start planning to get it together now. Just find me before its all gone because its darn good!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Who's bringing the goose chili!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Can't wait! I'll be there with at least 4 and maybe as many as six. Might have to bring two boats. I'm thinking soup, the sausage tortellini from the cookin' forum. Pretty good stuff. Looking out the window at my boat I just don't see how it could be possible that I will be using it in a few weeks! As meatloaf says, " the snow is really piled up outside". 

Brian who's gonna' be doin' the drivin'!!!


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

chaunc said:


> 2 years, 0 fish jiggin.  I'm still coming back to try again. Third times a charm..... i hope.


Hey Chaunc, I feel your pain.I stink at jig fishing but I've kept trying and last year was able to catch 4 that day. And I've been with alot of guys that have had trouble with it so you are not alone. I've gone out with buddies and been shut out while everyone else limited. It's pretty frustrating. Keep on plugging. Once you start to get some confidence in your technique the fish will come. Getting the Starcraft out this weekend so let the ice be gone!


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Im in and cant wait. Last year was a great time even though sunday was a wash out. We also missed the dinner because my dad and brother said they can eat any time, the fish are bitting lets fish, most times i would eat but was over ruled on my own boat, didnt they have a rule years back about going against the captain? Last year there was a lady to call to prepay for spots is this going to work the same way? thanks for setting this up. dan


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

chaunc said:


> 2 years, 0 fish jiggin.  I'm still coming back to try again. Third times a charm..... i hope.


Not to make you feel bad chaunc but I pulled the big fish of our trip last year on my fly rod. I'm sure you will hook up this year, otherwise you may need to fish in one of our boats.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

The best thing about the spring is its the only time of the year where you will have one fish on your line and net two or maybe three! Happens every year, gotta be quick with the net!

Worst thing about the spring is your buddy pointing the belly end of his walleye at you.....good way to take a swim! That just aint right..


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

little d said:


> Last year there was a lady to call to prepay for spots is this going to work the same way? thanks for setting this up. dan



If you want to dock your boat overnight, or for the weekend, they are available for $15/day. If you wish to launch the boat each time, it's $5 each time you launch.

If you want to reserve a dock, call Janis or Patty at 419-898-7745.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Het see what we started four years ago is now an OGF tradition.Gotta love the hetfaest.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Last year was great. first time with great people and food. this year I'm ready again. Or as those of you with younger kids that watch sponge bob know. I'M READY, I'M READY, I'M READY. Let the madness of cabin fever realese begin. Hope to see everyone there it's a great time with old and new friends


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

fishingguy said:


> Brian who's gonna' be doin' the drivin'!!!


Ummmmm....... good point.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope to make it this year and bring some spicy venison sloppy joe.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

First year, Rodney was hammerin them and i was right beside him. Zilch for me. Last year, i took my boat and fished the pack. One white bass. I'm taking the offer from Kim this year. Dont care if i limit. Just want to get the smell off. If i have to hire a guide to get the hang of it, ......... i must really suck. I'm still coming tho.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

chaunc said:


> First year, Rodney was hammerin them and i was right beside him. Zilch for me. Last year, i took my boat and fished the pack. One white bass. I'm taking the offer from Kim this year. Dont care if i limit. Just want to get the smell off. If i have to hire a guide to get the hang of it, ......... i must really suck. I'm still coming tho.


Chaunc, let me know if you're planning to be up for more than just the day fishing with Lundy. I'll keep a spot open for you. Don't forget we did troll to start the day and didn't spend a whole lot of time jigging. If we make the hookup, we'll jig only for the day and if we can get out there, you'll catch fish on the jig.

I'll be there on the 15th.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Should be a good time again. This year I am going to keep the Saturday dinner simple. I'm not going to do a fish fry. It will be burgers, dogs, some sausage, and some side dishes (cheesy potatoes, mac salad, ect). As usual, If anyone feels inclined to bring something, it will be much appreciated. We'll start a list in the coming week or two.


----------



## glowgetter (Mar 13, 2007)

I was wondering if any 1 would have a open seat,would love to come down and fish with you guys.I would be more than happy to pitch in money for expensives.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Stay in touch closer to the fest I may have a seat available or one of my buddies staying with us may have one.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Just talked to patty and reserved spot #2 nice lady, going to try to go up a day or two early this year depending on weather of coarse. thanks again dan


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello all,
Just trying to get a little info on the fest I keep hearing about. Where does everyone go out of ? i would like to help out and maybe if someone has a open seat ,I could fill in. I would love to bring some Goose jerky and beer and whatever. Sounds like a good time and also puting somefaces to the names.
please pm me or post on the info about the fest.

Thanks,
be safe

moke


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Should be a good time again. This year I am going to keep the Saturday dinner simple. I'm not going to do a fish fry. It will be burgers, dogs, some sausage, and some side dishes (cheesy potatoes, mac salad, ect). As usual, If anyone feels inclined to bring something, it will be much appreciated. We'll start a list in the coming week or two.


No fish fry! Whats a walleye fest without a fishfry????


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

ErieAngler said:


> No fish fry! Whats a walleye fest without a fishfry????


It's one where Het doesn't have to dump 5 gallons of oil in the bushes on Sunday.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

ErieAngler said:


> No fish fry! Whats a walleye fest without a fishfry????



If anyone would like to bring about 20-30 pounds of walleye, a bunch of oil, deep fryers, and pots to fry in, I'm sure everyone would enjoy it. In years past, I brought up all of my 'leftover' fish from the previous season, lugged all of my frying crap up, and me and GotOne stood at the fryers for up to three hours. Each year, there were a few generous souls that donated their days catch for the cause, and there was always a guy or two that graciously brought some oil, but frying fish for 60-80-100+ people took a very large amount of fish, and even more effort/labor. My deep freezer is void of any 'leftover' fish from last season. I'm getting old, and really don't feel like loading my truck with all of the necessities it takes to put on a fish fry like I like to do it.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Hetfieldinn said:


> If anyone would like to bring about 20-30 pounds of walleye, a bunch of oil, deep fryers, and pots to fry in, I'm sure everyone would enjoy it. In years past, I brought up all of my 'leftover' fish from the previous season, lugged all of my frying crap up, and me and GotOne stood at the fryers for up to three hours. Each year, there were a few generous souls that donated their days catch for the cause, and there was always a guy or two that graciously brought some oil, but frying fish for 60-80-100+ people took a very large amount of fish, and even more effort/labor. My deep freezer is void of any 'leftover' fish from last season. I'm getting old, and really don't feel like loading my truck with all of the necessities it takes to put on a fish fry like I like to do it.


Hey I don't blame you. I was there last year for awhile and watched you guys bustin your ass fryin all those fish. You oughta be able to enjoy the festivities more instead of spending all your time being a fry cook! Burgers and dogs are alot easier to deal with. I'd be more than happy to hit my local meat market and make a donation.I was goin nuts today wishing I could get out. Can't wait.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

well it is hetfest, and last i checked,say on fathers day a father should relax!! we all know how much time and effort het put in the past years!! i think he should do NOTHING this year but relax,enjoy the food,BS, and FISH!!! its his turn to enjoy the weekend instead of having to load everything and be the host we so much have appreciated(or takin advantage of)over the years!!! trust me i know from exp. how this works! (although on a smaller scale) my hats off to you steve for putting this together as i'm sure you never expected it to grow as it has!!! 10 years from now this could get REDICULOUSE!!! it will continue to kick off the season but you shouldnt bear all the burden! takes the fun out of it,,,I KNOW!!!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Let's just order an assload of pizzas.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

COmmodore 64 said:


> Let's just order an assload of pizzas.


Did someone say, Pizza...! 

There you go Shorty, I beat you to it. We can even have a few Clark bars for desert...!


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

I will not be able to attend this year I will be on the detriot river fishing a tourny, but het and gotone have out done themselfs every year. 
pizza is not a bad idea how about 10 bucks if you want to eat or something like that. I know if i was to go I would be willing too so they could relax and have fun. just a thought.....
mike


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Did someone say, Pizza...!
> 
> There you go Shorty, I beat you to it. We can even have a few Clark bars for desert...!


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Somehow I cannot help but think about how good a steak might be.


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey all,

Could someone give me a little info on hetfest? Where is it held? I know it is on April 16 weekend. I would like to attend. Would like to put some faces to the names and also help out if i can. 

Thanks,

Be safe

Moke


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

moke said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Could someone give me a little info on hetfest? Where is it held? I know it is on April 16 weekend. I would like to attend. Would like to put some faces to the names and also help out if i can.
> 
> ...


You have the date, the place is Turtle creek marina. It's off route 2 on Humphey road in Oak Harbor Ohio...and there you have it.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

COmmodore 64 said:


> Let's just order an assload of pizzas.


Hot Pizza and Cold Beer when you get off the and Cold Pizza and warm beer in the morning....."Sniff" ..."Sniff" a dream come true.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Somehow I cannot help but think about how good a steak might be.


Whoever is staying with us, on friday at WW, gets wood grilled steaks, last year we did 24oz delmonicos-I'm a chef and not playing around when it comes to steak, smokeshowin can vouch for that. 

Het- ne way I can help let me know. I have a great line on brats here by me, I could probably pick up 50 or so- what about walleye brats/ I have to work on this one. Also if something needs to be bought I can do it through the restaurant at our cost which is substantially less than buying it from the store.


----------



## Never Done (Jan 9, 2010)

What would you say are the top 6 jig colors for Hetfest? I need to get an order placed soon!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Never Done said:


> What would you say are the top 6 jig colors for Hetfest? I need to get an order placed soon!


Last year I had good luck with red and purple in the muddy water. Greens and yellows did good in the clean stuff. get a few of everything. $$$$$$


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Never Done said:


> What would you say are the top 6 jig colors for Hetfest? I need to get an order placed soon!


My two favorite are purple w/chartruese and purple w/chartruese.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Never Done said:


> What would you say are the top 6 jig colors for Hetfest? I need to get an order placed soon!



These four are all you need in 5/8 and 3/4 oz


----------



## Never Done (Jan 9, 2010)

Het,

What are the catalog numbers for the two colors in the center of your photo? These are Captain Hooks Jigs, right?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Number 7
Gotone


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Never Done said:


> Het,
> 
> What are the catalog numbers for the two colors in the center of your photo? These are Captain Hooks Jigs, right?


Yes they are. They are #151 & 154


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hetfieldinn said:


> These four are all you need in 5/8 and 3/4 oz


John Deere Green rounds it out.


----------



## Rugged Seahorse (Sep 5, 2006)

COmmodore 64 said:


> Who's bringing the goose chili!


Who's bringing the dog sh!t?


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

all i use is 5/8 # 293 (captainhookstackle)catch all the jacks you can standthat jig is pictured below in eyesman 01's post,it is the bottom jig


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Rugged Seahorse said:


> Who's bringing the dog sh!t?


I'm bringing some **** ****!


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm staying with you! Mike




flylogicsteelhead said:


> Whoever is staying with us, on friday at WW, gets wood grilled steaks, last year we did 24oz delmonicos-I'm a chef and not playing around when it comes to steak, smokeshowin can vouch for that.
> 
> Het- ne way I can help let me know. I have a great line on brats here by me, I could probably pick up 50 or so- what about walleye brats/ I have to work on this one. Also if something needs to be bought I can do it through the restaurant at our cost which is substantially less than buying it from the store.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Me plus three attending the annual festivities.

Q: I'm looking for some accommodations for the FOLLOWING weekend: April 23/24/25near Turtle Creek / Wild Wings for 4-5 guys. Does anybody know/have something for rent? Please PM any name/phone #s you might have. Thanks.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

bigwalleye said:


> Me plus three attending the annual festivities.
> 
> Q: I'm looking for some accommodations for the FOLLOWING weekend: April 23/24/25near Turtle Creek / Wild Wings for 4-5 guys. Does anybody know/have something for rent? Please PM any name/phone #s you might have. Thanks.


Camp right there at Turtle Creek Campgrounds. They have campers and cabins for rent.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Ill be there, Ill have an open seat....


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

fyi last time I talked to Turtle Creek, all campers and cottages were full


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> Ill be there, Ill have an open seat....


Pm sent on open seat.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

bigwalleye said:


> Me plus three attending the annual festivities.
> 
> Q: I'm looking for some accommodations for the FOLLOWING weekend: April 23/24/25near Turtle Creek / Wild Wings for 4-5 guys. Does anybody know/have something for rent? Please PM any name/phone #s you might have. Thanks.


Thanks for the PMs on accommodations. I did find something for that weekend of Apr 23/24/25. I found some additional places in Port Clinton and the Marblehead area for that weekend in case anyone else is looking...just PM me and I'll forward the contact persons' emails.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Got the boat out on my local lake today to blow the cobwebs out. Wow! I do believe this is the earliest for me. Replaced the bunks on the trailer and replaced the winch strap. Added new draincocks along with soft copper so I can drain the block and manifold while it's still cold and rout it out thru the drain hole instead of in the bottom of the hull. Found a few minor issues that need taken care of, but the boat ran great. Will be raring and ready to launch on April 15th.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

just reserved my campsite and dock for the feast .  


jim:G


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

jimbobber said:


> just reserved my campsite and dock for the feast .
> 
> 
> jim:G


Just reserved my spaces also. I can't wait! Now that I'm seeing posts of fish being caught, I'm getting so antsy. Laugh at myself, happens every year...


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

What time are you going to be there brian?


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

tubuzz2 said:


> What time are you going to be there brian?


I'm figuring @ 8 or 9 Thursday morning. My regulars haven't let me know if they'll be needing seats. George offered a weekday seat if I don't fill mine, and will take him up on the offer if I don't fill them. 

What time you showing up?

Hope the weather is as good as usual. Can't believe they're catching fish trolling already. Ought to be a great weekend.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

I will be up on friday around 8am. Tried to get out saturday but sitting at the ramp looking at the north east wind I decide not to too cold. I am hoping to get out both days this weekend might be a mud hole but I have to try. See Ya up there.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

im off april 12 to the 19th plan on fishing everyday. looking for guys during the week, i have a crew for sat/sun and a few guys tentatively scheduled during the week but nothing set in stone yet. Plan on doing 90% trolling, and like to run a 4-5 man crew.

ill be staying up there fri-sun with flylogic, smokeshowin, wallydog ect


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

I plan on getting the boat up there on the morning of the 15th George... and would crewless 15th and 16th and would hop on board with you if a spot is open any of those days.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

wallydog said:


> I plan on getting the boat up there on the morning of the 15th George... and would crewless 15th and 16th and would hop on board with you if a spot is open any of those days.


im sure we could work with that, only if you teach me everything you know before the weekend. When does our "house" open up for occupancy?


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

That's cool George.....Trolling that early I'll be the one learning  not sure about shelter before the weekend......looks like I will have to figure that out.
we will have to chat with flylogic and find out when we will have the place.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

the only thing i ever jigged for has been crappie. would really like to try walleye. so far shortdrift trying to get me a seat. if that fails anyone have a seat, i can only fish one day 15 or 16 maybe 17. too far a tow for one day, im getting old. rockytop


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

rockytop said:


> the only thing i ever jigged for has been crappie. would really like to try walleye. so far shortdrift trying to get me a seat. if that fails anyone have a seat, i can only fish one day 15 or 16 maybe 17. too far a tow for one day, im getting old. rockytop


Hey rocky, I'll have a seat for you 16th or 17th which ever day is good for you or both.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Just got my work schedule and I can't go at all that week or the weekend. Feel like I got punched in the gut.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Gju42486 said:


> im sure we could work with that, only if you teach me everything you know before the weekend. When does our "house" open up for occupancy?


The House opens up at 3pm on friday, I may try to get it a little sooner that day but that is what is in the "contract". I have a feeling its gonna be a good weekend, not to mention the 4-5 boats and 6-7 guys in one house.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

George, Pigsticker just confirmed himself and another beginning the 15th. I doubt you'll have trouble finding crew members, but if you're still in need by then we would be happy to climb aboard with you Thurs/Fri. Otherwise, I'd still have a seat or two open for jigging. I'll take up to 5 out jigging, only 3 trolling, myself incuded. Keep in touch, we'll figure it out by then.


----------



## catfishunter (Mar 10, 2009)

hopping to be up there if the old lady lets me get out!!!!!


----------



## mixxedup (Mar 3, 2008)

I would like to join the fun. Can you give info? I know the dates, but location, I know where the fishin will be held. Is this a tournament? How about lodging? I have a tent but where can I pitch it and leave the boat? Are there campers to rent for the long weekend? How about the gathering and eating locations and times? Any and all info would help! Mixxedup


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

mixxedup said:


> I would like to join the fun. Can you give info? I know the dates, but location, I know where the fishin will be held. Is this a tournament? How about lodging? I have a tent but where can I pitch it and leave the boat? Are there campers to rent for the long weekend? How about the gathering and eating locations and times? Any and all info would help! Mixxedup


This is not a tournament, it's strickly a get together for fun fishing and to meet fellow OGF member's. It's open to all and cost nothing. It is prefered if you're particpating in the festivties to bring/donate some food item(s), grill or something that might be needed to distribute the workload. There is a thread going in this forum to put together a list of what everyone is bringing.

It is held at the Turtle Creek campgrounds on Humphery Rd. off of Rt. 2. Campsites, launch and docks are available.

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

It's pretty much the whole weekend. I get there thursday before noon, and stay till sunday. We bring a boat a camper and I will pitch a tent (can't handle the heavy snoring). Campsites, ramp and boat docks are available right there at turtle creek marina. Don't think there would be any on site campers left to rent. Probably some docks left, but you can launch daily, I think it's 5 bucks for each launch. The actual get together is on saturday around 2ish if I remember right.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Rugged Seahorse-I know sombody who will bring the dogshit.


----------



## Rugged Seahorse (Sep 5, 2006)

HappySnag said:


> Rugged Seahorse-I know sombody who will bring the dogshit.


I knew you'd come through for us Steve!


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Rugged Seahorse said:


> I knew you'd come through for us Steve!


Tom,
I hope you are doing well.
Gene


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

fishingguy said:


> The actual get together is on saturday around 2ish if I remember right.


Closer to 5-ish. I usually head in around three and start getting things together.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

wallydog said:


> Hey rocky, I'll have a seat for you 16th or 17th which ever day is good for you or both.


mike not sure if you got my pm sent you one, i havent been able to post or pm anyone for about 4 days. went in and edited my e-mail , then it got screwed up and i couldnt post. seems to be working out. call me rockytop (BOB)


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

I live about 20 miles from Turtle Creek and will be docked over at Green Cove, just east of there. Hope to be fishing every day that week so if anyone needs a seat or if any of you guys need an extra guy please pm me. Usually have a hard time getting a crew together during the week.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

rockytop said:


> mike not sure if you got my pm sent you one, i havent been able to post or pm anyone for about 4 days. went in and edited my e-mail , then it got screwed up and i couldnt post. seems to be working out. call me rockytop (BOB)



Hey BOB,
Yes I did recieve it ....any day you can come up is Good and I will save a seat for you. I'll give you a call alittle later today.

Mike


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

hey guys went to turtle yesterday and the place is dry and looking good. the water is a little low at the ramps but not do bad. cant wait!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Steve,
did you get the cabin again? If so I'll drop the grill off Friday when I get there. Or I can leave it in my truck til you need it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Shortdrift has the house for friday on.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I got a PM from Chippewa saying he and short drift will be there. I'll drop it off Friday then. I didn't want to leave it and have some stranger think it was for them and start cooking steaks that I would have to take as payment

9 DAYS and a wake up!!!


----------



## stinger161 (Oct 24, 2004)

Been out of touch for awhile but I'll try and make it up. I requested that weekend off but not sure if they'll give it to since I've only been on the job a couple of months. I'll need to hook up with someone if I make though since I don't have my boat anymore. I'll probably know towards the middle of the week next week.

Stinger


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey Guys plan on making this trip.Hopefully arriving Friday evening 6ish.
I'm a inland lakes fisherman with a 16ft deepV. Haven't been to Erie in yrs. 

Is there any mandatory safety gear you have on board for Erie..


Have the basics
Common sense.. I hope the winds stay down.. 
distress Flag 
whistle
fire xish
paddle
bail bucket(for Canada)
anchor
life jackets
throw cushion

I know a ship/shore radio is something to have. I don't plan on going far.I hope to stick CLOSE to some of you guys on the reefs. 

I was once told I needed flares day and night. Is this true ?

Thanks Mike


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

This weekend can not come quick enough.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I know you need flares, obviously life jackets for each on board, and a method of create distress sound other than human created such as a fog horn.


***For most of us this reminds me exactly of Christmas, can't sleep, can't wait, can't stop thinking about it***


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

mirrocraft mike said:


> Hey Guys plan on making this trip.Hopefully arriving Friday evening 6ish.
> I'm a inland lakes fisherman with a 16ft deepV. Haven't been to Erie in yrs.
> 
> Is there any mandatory safety gear you have on board for Erie..
> ...


Yes you need flares.
Plenty of anchor line.
an audible alert such as horn or whistle.
Go to Ohio Division of Watercaraft web site to make sure. Some different regs by boat size.
Went there while writing this..

Ohio Required Safety Equipment
- Duty of Owner to Provide Equipment
- Life Jackets (PFDs)
- Anchors
- Fire Extinguishers
- Distress Signals
- Backfire Flame Arrestor
- Ventilation Requirements
- Muffler
- Sound Signals
- Lights
- Waste Disposal


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

tubuzz2 said:


> This weekend can not come quick enough.


It's already a short work week for me taking Thurs/Fri as vacation days. Now I'm thinking of taking Wednesday off too (but I won't). Oh how right you are. Be good to see you again. All of you. New ones too. 2 days and a wake-up.


***Christmas??? I never get this excited for Christmas!***


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

IT'S RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER!!!!! ooops sorry about yelling I got EXCITED!!!!!

One thing to remember on the anchor rope is chain. Im not sure if thats for certian size of boats but they always ask me is I have it on there.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone have an open seat for Friday? I'll pitch in for gas... I just found out I'm off that day.

Sorry for the short notice. Send me a PM...


----------



## J10Shank (Mar 4, 2008)

I am thinking about coming up Friday night and staying until Saturday night or Sunday. I have fished Erie a bunch, but not a lot in Spring. I may be coming up with my buddy, Fishin' Coach, and bringing a boat, but if we don't bring the boat anyone have room for a young guy to fish Friday night and Saturday???


----------



## Never Done (Jan 9, 2010)

What do you guys think about the weather this weekend? Right now it looks marginal. Friday afternoon and Saturday winds from the Northwest 10-20 knots shifting to North. Plus rain both days. That means 2-4's coming into shore. Will you guys still fish if the predictions hold and there are 2-4's?


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I think we have all been watching the weather. The forecasts seem to change a couple of times a day. Right now they are not looking to pleasant for Saturday. But I would expect that to change a few times before the weekend. Waves won't bother me, but the cold windy rain sure will!!


----------



## Never Done (Jan 9, 2010)

So how big of waves before you guys call it? Isn't it pretty tough to jig fish in 2-4's? 

The other thing is that the cold front moving through could change the fishing. Thursday will be mid 70's, Friday into the 60's, then Sat & Sunday only highs of 50 degrees. That is a pretty good cold front moving through.

We will be driving 375 miles to get there with 2 boats and have had all too many experiences of only being able to fish 1 of 3 days while at Erie so we are going to be very cautious about our decision. We are going to leave early Friday a.m. so we'll have to make the call Thusday night after the latest weather report.

I agree it can change a bunch yet. Let's hope it changes for the better.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

This is why I am fishing Wed afternoon, Thurs., & Friday until the lake says otherwise. Saturday is going downhill fast.
After the tongue lashing I received from Kgone I had to get out on the lake.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Two-fours is ideal for the jig bite, 4-6 is a little uncomfortable but fish can still be caught...! 
Last year it was beautiful Thursday thru Saturday, Sunday the bottom fell out. I sat in the camper for three days waiting for the wind to die down.
Hopefully, it won't be a repeat.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm with you Hook. I camped in the rain hoping it would lay down to get another day in to no avail.

I remember the first year... forcasts were well under the comfort zone and most decided not to show... turned out to be the most beautiful fest yet with 72 degree days fishing in t-shirts. 

I'll be there no matter what. I drive 2 1/2 hours to get there, and fish when I can.


Day after Tomorrow!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Fishing the entire weekend or half the weekend or whatever, the laughs will be plentiful, the food will be good and the beers will be cold and I won't be at home or work. I really see no reason to complain.  NW wind isn't to bad the waves are usually spaces far apart allowing for easier running.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I watch the weather this morning said rain thur night to fri morn sat and sun partly cloudy highs in the upper 50's. Just as long as the water stay in the upper 40's i'll ride the waves. If a gale moves through drink and eat and laugh


----------



## Bassapprentice (Apr 14, 2009)

i just want to fish. Hetfest! Hetfest! Hetfest! Stuck in my office and i can't sit still.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

*guys, i may have 1 (one) open seat for saturday. Trolling and maybe a little jigging. Fenwick marina. First come first serve.

George uhl
412-335-5933 or pm me. *


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

BigDaddy: PM sent re: Friday. 

FYI: We may have room for one more on Friday morning, will be driving up and launching by 9am from Wild Wings since we're staying in a condo over there for the weekend. PM or phone me back...


----------



## Makin Bacon (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm planning on being up there at Catawba Fri. thru. Sun. just wondering what channel everybody is going to be on. I'm usually on 68 or 69 . I plan on jiggin in the morning then trolling for some pigs. Catch and release weekend for us , freezer still full. Not sure if we are going to be able to venture west to Turtle for the fest but I would be glad to meet everybody. I'll be glad to give and share any info on catches and colors if we get into a mess of them . Good luck and a safe boating weekend for everyone. Makin Bakin Ch. 68 :T:T:T


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Het word has it that if you can make the good weather come this weekend you will be put up for sainthood.Just sayingIf it doesn't happen well your still batting .750 Better than any weatherman I know.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

If the weather sucks it's my fault. Past years I always sacrificed a neighbors cat in the back yard for good weather. I don't know why, but it seems there are no more cats in the hood.  Here Kitty Kitty.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

fishingguy said:


> If the weather sucks it's my fault. Past years I always sacrificed a neighbors cat in the back yard for good weather. I don't know why, but it seems there are no more cats in the hood.  Here Kitty Kitty.


ROFLMFAO:Banane45::Banane45::Banane45:


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Today: SSW wind 7 to 10 kt becoming WSW 11 to 14 kt in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 23 kt. Sunny. Waves 1 ft or less.

Tonight: WSW wind 8 to 13 kt. Partly cloudy. Waves around 1 ft.

Friday: WSW wind 12 to 17 kt becoming W in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 26 kt. Showers and thunderstorms likely, mainly before 1pm. Waves 1 ft or less.

Friday Night: NW wind 16 to 19 kt. Mostly cloudy. Waves 2 to 3 ft.

Saturday: WNW wind around 17 kt, with gusts as high as 26 kt. Mostly cloudy. Waves 3 to 4 ft.

Saturday Night: NW wind 10 to 15 kt. Mostly cloudy. Waves 2 to 3 ft.

Sunday: NW wind 9 to 12 kt. Mostly sunny. Waves 3 ft subsiding to 1 ft.

Sunday Night: N wind around 8 kt. Mostly clear. Waves around 1 ft.


Of course, I'll be there to fish Friday and Saturday, the worst of the worst days.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

We can all pull in behind George and let him bust them 4's apart for us.
It will make for an interesting day on the lake.

All I can say is here kitty, kitty


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

fishingguy said:


> If the weather sucks it's my fault. Past years I always sacrificed a neighbors cat in the back yard for good weather. I don't know why, but it seems there are no more cats in the hood.  Here Kitty Kitty.


 LOL....Since I'll be in a little 16fter. I'll bring u up a cat..i need all the help i can get with the weather. Leaving in 5mins. See ya in a few hrs. I'll be the one walking around with cat in hand. Here fishingguy fishingguy LOL


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

just cancelled the reservation!! cost to much to sit on shore and drink beer!! can do that here!!! good luck to those that go and be careful, looks like the will be a rockin and a rollin!!!!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Glad I got up there Thursday. Fished Thurs/Fri with limits both days thanks to Het. Was tough going for a while, but finally limited Thurs at sunset. And what a beautiful sunset it was.









Friday we got an earlier start @ 7am, and had our limit by 10. Fun fished til @1 and decided to come in.









Had a couple firsts on the boat Thursday as this was tj's first walleye trip, and he also caught his first smallmouth.









I also caught my first smally on Friday. Got it to the boat, did a beautiful tail dance, and spit the jig past my head. Sorry, no pics of that one.

Friday night and Saturday were good days to sleep, which I did a lot of. The dinner was another success with plenty of food and friendship being passed around. Got pretty cold and the wind kept blowing.

Wind finally laid down early Sunday, (I could tell, I was sleeping in a tent). I packed up and came home while others decided to fish around the islands. Out of Turtle Creek was thick as chocolate milk. 

All in all was a good time. Enjoyed seeing old friends again, and meeting new ones. Hope to see you all again soon.

B


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I got up there Fri afternoon. Got the boat in and tied to the dock. Went back hanging around waiting for the clouds and rain to break. finally did but the wind came right after it. Decided just to hang out and catch up with everyone. Which was great!! Sat. pulled the boat out around noon. hung around spent time and money over at Happy Hooker. Went to the cook out and enjoyed seeing everyone else and catching up on the day. 
I didn't get out on the lake but did get the boat wet again. The best part was hanging out with everyone.

The way I saw it was the fish will still be around week after week but that was the only time everyone will be in the same place at once. Great guys great food and great conversations/ information. HET FEST was a major success again. Thanks for starting it way back then Steve


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

had a good time even though not alot of fishing got done. had a good time at the meal and meet some nice folks. good food nce time. thanks to jeff at turtle and steve for his work also. dan


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

My crew found some cleaner water out near Cone on Sunday afternoon and we picked at them all day until we punched our 4 tickets at 430pm. Heard the radio traffic from the guys trolling out east, sounds like they dialed in a pretty good program. We were pretty happy to get the fish that we got, esp when we started off in that chocolate milk in the morning. Like I mentioned in the Grillmasters-thank you post, I'll be fishing out of Turtle this coming weekend 4/23-4/25 if anyone else is up there and wants to team up and share reports...pm or email me, thanks bigwalleye/Mark


----------



## Bassapprentice (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the rides Eyesman. Me and the Pigsticker had a blast. Let us know if you wanna come down to central ohio and catch some pig largemouths.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

bigwalleye said:


> My crew found some cleaner water out near Cone on Sunday afternoon and we picked at them all day until we punched our 4 tickets at 430pm. Heard the radio traffic from the guys trolling out east, sounds like they dialed in a pretty good program. We were pretty happy to get the fish that we got, esp when we started off in that chocolate milk in the morning. Like I mentioned in the Grillmasters-thank you post, I'll be fishing out of Turtle this coming weekend 4/23-4/25 if anyone else is up there and wants to team up and share reports...pm or email me, thanks bigwalleye/Mark


Nice job, dude. Did your dad ever hook up with you?


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Commodore, good to see you again and catch-up on Saturday. Nope, Pops didn't make it. My crew was determined, so we stuck with it. Stop by and see the new place if you're driving by...I'll PM you the address.


----------



## Flippy (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for a great time at hetfest. This weekend was great.


----------



## Flippy (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the great weekend at Hetfest.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Hetfest-thanks Hett for organising and everybody whoo cane and help,I had great time.Fishing was exelent.

thanks snag


----------

